# No more Pods at Clicks or Spar



## KarlDP (15/10/19)

Why have @Twisp stopped selling pods at Clicks. Even my local Spar has stopped selling the pods as well. Went to my local Clicks yesterday. Walked to where it was before, just to be greeted with nada. Ask the manager who told me that they dont sell it anymore. Went next door to my Spar, just to be greeted with the same, except the staff member having memory loss, not even knowing what a pod was

Now i have to drive to a mall to get to a kiosk to get my pods which is a bit of a mission tbh. Or order online for delivery. Above was way more convenient. So i think its the end of my Cue journey.

@Mic Lazzari @HPBotha

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## StompieZA (15/10/19)

One of my colleges told me the same thing the other day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HPBotha (18/10/19)

KarlDP said:


> Why have @Twisp
> 
> Now i have to drive to a mall to get to a kiosk to get my pods which is a bit of a mission tbh. Or order online for delivery. Above was way more convenient. So i think its the end of my Cue journey.
> 
> @Mic Lazzari @HPBotha



I am sorry to hear that you are going to stop using the Cue, before you do that we do have a very convenient alternative.

https://www.twisp.co.za/home/subscriptions

_*Twisp products are not currently offered at Clicks’ stores*. Twisp remains available in over 2000 shops around the country. Twisp regrets any inconvenience caused, and our products remain accessible at our 70 shops across throughout the country as well as online through our website: twisp.co.za. 

_
The subscription service will drop off your Cue pods at your door! There are three levels you can choose from:

​_ps. could you please indicate which Spar you visited and we will do the needful to replenish the stock, accordingly._

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (18/10/19)

Why am I not surprised..?


----------

